# Revell Aurora Monsters



## MEGA1 (Jul 18, 2000)

Hello everyone, these kits have been discontinued by revell. We only have the wolfman and mummy left in stock. The creature was the first to go. So if you would like to get anymore check out www.Megahobby.com


----------



## toysoldierman20 (Mar 29, 2009)

Do you have any idea why they were discontinued?


----------



## MightyMax (Jan 21, 2000)

toysoldierman20 said:


> Do you have any idea why they were discontinued?


I would say it was merely the end of the production run.

The Aurora/Monogram/Revell monsters seem to always come along about every 8 to ten years. Some come more often than the others. I believe the last time we saw more than the ones they just discountinued, not counting Polar lights repops (ex. Phantom,Kong,) was the Luminators series.
No need to worry they will be back. I think they only keep them in production for a year or two at a time because they just don't fly off the shelves anymore.

Cheers
Max Bryant


----------



## Solium (Apr 24, 2005)

Moebius sells Revell Aurora Monsters kits? :freak:


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

Not surprised the Creature was the first to go with all the after-market and conversion stuff out there to go with this kit.

I was able to cash in on a few of these from the local Kmart that had them marked down to $7.00


----------



## MightyMax (Jan 21, 2000)

Solium said:


> Moebius sells Revell Aurora Monsters kits? :freak:


 
You are correct! 
Moderator please move this thread to the modeling forum.:thumbsup:


Cheers
Max Bryant


----------



## MEGA1 (Jul 18, 2000)

Sorry I posted this is the wrong forum sorry please delete. Sorry Guys!


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Most kits of any kind are in the Revell catalogue for just a year or two. Only a few like the 1/48 B-17 survive year after year, decade after decade. Actually, most model companies do this. If you figure even 30 years ago, Revell had a 20 year stash of molds to contend with. Now with 50 years worth of molds, there is no way they can run every kit all the time for various reasons. So you see a selection of kits that changes every year or two.


----------

